# Rate the signature above you



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Okay guys, only members WITH signatures may participate. Ranking is 1-10, 10 being the highest. Rate on size of the sig, background, colors, etc.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, Solid, I'll give a whopping 9.

:wow:

Your car is hot and I like the signature but you get a .5 point off for posting a front license plate, and another .5 off for driving the outdated family sedan. 

This thread was all intended in good humor, right? :angel:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Haha, yes it is 

Hmmm, I like the background and the side shot, but it's very small. If you PM me a bigger pic of your car I can make you a kick ass sig 

7/10 for size


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Haha, yes it is
> 
> Hmmm, I like the background and the side shot, but it's very small. If you PM me a bigger pic of your car I can make you a kick ass sig
> 
> 7/10 for size


well jake ill give ya 9 you had one amazing sig it was like night time and you were parked in water that one was Great! :thumbup:


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10

Really captures, the whole "girly" "beachie" look, yet looks very classy and bad ass.

Thumbs up to you.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

GusIsBoosted said:


> 9/10
> 
> Really captures, the whole "girly" "beachie" look, yet looks very classy and bad ass.
> 
> Thumbs up to you.


aww thank you  im kind of droolin over your car! 10/10 even if your signature is small your cars bad ass dude!


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

Missmodena310; since you're above me. I give you a 5/10. 
Not ripping on you, but here's my reasons:
- The cars aren't centered in the pic. 
- Your car is sharing space/display time with your significant other's car. 
- Fence with barb wire really detracts from the minimal ocean view. Same with the gardrail.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> Okay guys, only members WITH signatures may participate. Ranking is 1-10, 10 being the highest. Rate on size of the sig, background, colors, etc.


=0 The front plate is UGLY on such a beautiful BMW.
cheers
vern


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

MJS you've got a multi-pic sig and it's track pics so I've go to give you at least an 8 right out of the box! But all four tires are on the ground so I can't give you additional points for action. Showing the track in the background does give add-ons though so I'm giving you an overall 8.5. 
OK, here's mine, have at it. I know it's boring and not well composed but it was an experiment which worked so in my excitement I posted it as a sig. I give it a 5 compared to you guys so far.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Jake, this is a great thread! Gets us all thinking about making some improvements. When you say to rate the "sig above you" do you mean just the one immediately above or any of the sigs so far?
Thanks for adding that link for the cellcam pic contest! We need to keep publicizing it in this subforum because the "General" area gets very little traffic.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

7/10
Great pic, but I would have cropped a little more 'letterbox'
Love the Nürburgring sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

7/10

Looks simple, lol. (MAC ftl :eeps:



DSX, it's for the sig directly before you. I got the idea from E46fanatics. They have hundreds of posts already.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

mullman said:


> 7/10
> Great pic, but I would have cropped a little more 'letterbox'
> Love the Nürburgring sticker. :thumbup:


I agree it would have been better proportioned at a 'letterbox' ratio. I may do that mod later.
I got the sticker the old fashioned way, I earned it. On ED. Most fun I've had since the Parachute Ride at Revere Beach when I was 10 years old!
I won't rate your sig because I am unclear as to Solidjake's rules as to whether we each only get to rate the one sig directly above, or only rate one time which I've done. (But being a Mini fan you can imagine it's:thumbup
Edit, got it, only the one above, thanks Solid.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> 7/10
> 
> Looks simple, lol.


Simple?
You basically copied mine


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

well I give you 8/10, because even though it looks simple, I love black and I love convertibles!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I will give the above a 5

I dont like convertibles...and it's 2, 3 series' of the same color, completely stock...obviously parked in front of a mansion

just lacking in originality and excitement...not to hate but thats the name of the game



PS i am jealous


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> I will give the above a 5
> 
> I dont like convertibles...and it's 2, 3 series' of the same color, completely stock...obviously parked in front of a mansion
> 
> ...


And it shows!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> And it shows!


HEY! You have to rate her sig!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

lol I get a 3 them sh!ts is old!!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> HEY! You have to rate her sig!


I still say your plate is UGLY.
cheers
vern


----------



## shipkiller (Nov 24, 2007)

No picture. Nice accessories....


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

well 6brit, I'd give you a 7/10 -- I'm not into the older bmws, but I do appreciate a well-maintained car, and your's look great! I hope my convertible looks as good 20 years from, if my fuel pump makes it that long! and jealous? of living in the corn fields of the midwest? that must be it, right? ha! I do like actually having a garage to park in though. spent a year in new york; parking was $350/month and every time they pulled my car out,there was another scratch on the front bumper!! oh btw, I do have one mod -- a baby seat! 

Vern, sorry, I'd give you only a 4/10 -- love the car descriptions, especially the 535, but where's the pics?? a pic of the interior with the HUD would be really cool IMHO.

shipkiller -- 8/10 -- Z4 looks great, especially the red stitching on the seats


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

6/10 Nice cars but the sig is lacking something.:dunno:


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll give that a 9 out of 10... composition is great. I like everything about it... :thumbup:


----------



## StraightThrough (Jan 2, 2009)

7/10 Love the badges, but dont like the glare washing out the 330i logo. Pretty cool though.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

StraightThrough said:


> 7/10 Love the badges, but dont like the glare washing out the 330i logo. Pretty cool though.


7/10 love the car but its not being shown off  need to make her the star of the sig other wise gorgeous sig!


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

StraightThrough said:


> 7/10 Love the badges, but dont like the glare washing out the 330i logo. Pretty cool though.


I actually added that lens flare in.. it wasn't a part of the picture initially. I thought the original looked a little too boring. What do you think?












Missmodena310 said:


> 7/10 love the car but its not being shown off  need to make her the star of the sig other wise gorgeous sig!


Thanks! A new sig will likely be upcoming... I love doing photo/graphics things.

As for the sig above mine, I'll give it an 8.5... I really like the fully black and black/pink trim pics. :thumbup:


----------



## StraightThrough (Jan 2, 2009)

DBall said:


> I actually added that lens flare in.. it wasn't a part of the picture initially. I thought the original looked a little too boring. What do you think?


Yea your right, I change my score to an 8/10 because its better than the original photo.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

7/10


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

6/10....can't really tell much about the pic


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

LOL, I wanna see that ZHP, imola is so hot

5/10 till you do. Nice horse


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

solidjake said:


> lol, i wanna see that zhp, imola is so hot
> 
> 5/10 till you do. Nice horse


8.9/10


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)

Some pretty good signatures i must say. Since I don't know how to create one id give them all a 10....
Which brings me to my question......how do you create theses signatures? I love photography and have a nice camera and would love to do more with it.....Thanks

And nice sigs.....


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Visalia745 said:


> Some pretty good signatures i must say. Since I don't know how to create one id give them all a 10....
> Which brings me to my question......how do you create theses signatures? I love photography and have a nice camera and would love to do more with it.....Thanks
> 
> And nice sigs.....


Use a a program like Photoshop by Adobe.
and 7/10


----------



## DBall (Jun 28, 2009)

Visalia745 said:


> Some pretty good signatures i must say. Since I don't know how to create one id give them all a 10....
> Which brings me to my question......how do you create theses signatures? I love photography and have a nice camera and would love to do more with it.....Thanks
> 
> And nice sigs.....





TrickTizzle said:


> Use a a program like Photoshop by Adobe.
> and 7/10


Or, if you don't want to either a) illegally download or b) drop, like, $600 on Photoshop, use GIMP. It's free, open-source, user-friendly, and did I mention free?

Here's the link:

http://www.gimp.org/

Enjoy :thumbup:

As for sigs, I give tricks a 7... I have to strain to see it


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

DBall said:


> Or, if you don't want to either a) illegally download or b) drop, like, $600 on Photoshop, use GIMP. It's free, open-source, user-friendly, and did I mention free?
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Yup, Im trying to hide the car, till I'm done with the mods...
I give yours a 8


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

Its not bad, but its just hardly even visible. I like the idea that your hiding it till its done though... 
So I say 7/10


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

E36Dinan_801:

Cool pic. I like the setting. I give you a 9/10.


----------



## nrthface17 (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet sig. i like the fact that it's animated as well as in black in white. really makes ur car stand out.

9.5 /10


----------



## GatorTag (Jul 3, 2009)

i'll give it an 8. i like the artsy photo, but the front license plate is unreadable...if you even want people to know what it says... i like your car is still shiny after 7 years! i hope mine will be the same


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

GatorTag said:


> i'll give it an 8. i like the artsy photo, but the front license plate is unreadable...if you even want people to know what it says... i like your car is still shiny after 7 years! i hope mine will be the same


7/10...

6 points for it being such a nice shiny car + 1 for it being a 328. 

The picture could use a bit of pep, but then, how I can I say that, my picture is rather boring as well. 

I think those M5 wheels you are planning would look pretty darn sweet!!


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

cwinter said:


> 7/10...
> 
> 6 points for it being such a nice shiny car + 1 for it being a 328.
> 
> ...


5/10
Need to be bigger. Its not showing off the car.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

4/10 till you whip it out


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Trick Tizzle: give it a 1.

Too big, and that's without a car picture. Put the quote's side-by-side to make it better. Just use an html table.

Example:

<table width=85%>
[TR]<td width=50%>


Fast Bob said:


> Come out of your coma and read my lips...


[TD]


SldJake said:


> Sldjake(4:19:19 PM): i'm good with my hands


[/TABLE]​


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

4/10 fuzzy


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

DBall said:


> As for the sig above mine, I'll give it an 8.5... I really like the fully black and black/pink trim pics. :thumbup:


thanks \

and jake of course i already rated your sig  still awesome


----------



## Spitfirocks (Apr 15, 2009)

I give you a 9.5 out of 10. Its pretty awesome to share your sig with a significant other.

I just ran out and took a pic just so I can enter in this thread :thumbup: I know the pic quality sucks, but hey, i tried the best i can at this hour.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> Okay guys, only members WITH signatures may participate. Ranking is 1-10, 10 being the highest. Rate on size of the sig, background, colors, etc.


9/10

The brown wall with holes and the yellow curb...

Edit: I'm retarded. I didn't read that the title says to rate the one *above *you. I rated the first one.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

7/10.

Edgar, nice shot of a beautiful M3. Did you purposefully cut off part of the rear end in the picture or is that just how it turned out?

Also not a big fan of those date stamps on pictures. 

The M3 is such a timeless machine...


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

cwinter....I'll give you an 8 because the pics are nice and the car is very clean, but I have to deduct 2 points for being a sedan.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I give this a 7/10

love the car/color/tint...

stock wheels -1
boring pose -1
clear side repeaters -1 (I don't like those even if it is stock which I don't believe it is)


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

rdkind62 said:


> cwinter....I'll give you an 8 because the pics are nice and the car is very clean, but I have to deduct 2 points for being a sedan.


:rofl: At least you called it a sedan and not a grocery getter. 

Brit, I'll give you a 9/10 because you sig picture being up on my computer just prompted a 15 minute conversation with a co-worker about older model BMWs, especially how awesome the old 6s are.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Spitfirocks (Apr 15, 2009)

I give you a 9 because I love that car. WOuld be a 10 but im not a fan of black.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Spitfirocks said:


> I give you a 9 because I love that car. WOuld be a 10 but im not a fan of black.


ill give you a 9 i love how your signature makes your car look like an eye looking at you! :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

7/10. just too big with the text


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

3/10

you knocked over two cones. Thats just not acceptable at all.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

edgar620 said:


> 3/10
> 
> you knocked over two cones. Thats just not acceptable at all.


LOL! WTF

5/10 for you.

Car is cut out, no photo editing and a date stamp


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

6/10, I have not autocrossed yet and it's a cool pic.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> LOL! WTF
> 
> 5/10 for you.
> 
> *Car is cut out*, no photo editing and a date stamp


Hey now, the car was cut out on purpose in the picture. The purpose of the picture was to practice photography skills not editing skills.:eeps: and I don't know why the date stamp is turned on on my camera. Its not even the correct date.

Edit: 5/10, you didn't knock any cones over so its better than a 3 but theres not even a picture of a car on the sig.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

8/10
I like it - very simple and the right size.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

8/10

car looks a bit unclear


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> 8/10
> 
> car looks a bit unclear


I changed my mind to a 2/10. I noticed there is grass growing in a parking lot. :rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Still 5/10

new sig for you babe


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> 8/10
> 
> car looks a bit unclear


yeah, iPhone does not take great pics.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Araq44 said:


> yeah, iPhone does not take great pics.


play the game fool! rate and comment :rofl:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> play the game fool! rate and comment :rofl:


Jake's is a 9 -10 just because he still gets points against for the cone knockage


----------



## Alexanderlt (Apr 27, 2009)

araq44

not the best.. makes the car look old and it is kinda fuzzy.. so 5/10.

im not saying mine is the best either but...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Alexanderlt said:


> araq44
> 
> not the best.. makes the car look old and it is kinda fuzzy.. so 5/10.
> 
> im not saying mine is the best either but...


stock 3 series in a driveway...not so special

3/10


----------



## samandy121 (Aug 11, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Okay guys, only members WITH signatures may participate. Ranking is 1-10, 10 being the highest. Rate on size of the sig, background, colors, etc.


I will give 10 out of 10.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

0/10

no pic


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> 0/10
> 
> no pic


8/10 I have liked some of your other sig's a little better Jake. Your car is coming along awesome!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nick77 said:


> 8/10 I have liked some of your other sig's a little better Jake. Your car is coming along awesome!


Thanks. Which ones did you like better? 

You should move the Bimmian pic next to the car pic to put them on one line. 8/10


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> Thanks. Which ones did you like better?
> 
> You should move the Bimmian pic next to the car pic to put them on one line. 8/10


I believe you had the one with the reflection in the water as a signature a while back. I really liked that one. You have done a few new things to your car since then so I think it's time for you to find another gigantic puddle to redo the pic...:thumbup:

I agree, Bimmian should be next to my car but for some reason it wouldnt let me do it. I will mess around with it again to try and figure something out.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nick77 said:


> I believe you had the one with the reflection in the water as a signature a while back. I really liked that one. You have done a few new things to your car since then so I think it's time for you to find another gigantic puddle to redo the pic...:thumbup:
> 
> I agree, Bimmian should be next to my car but for some reason it wouldnt let me do it. I will mess around with it again to try and figure something out.


I was looking to do another reflection shot for the longest time. I'll keep you updated 

Edit: these pics right?


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> I was looking to do another reflection shot for the longest time. I'll keep you updated
> 
> Edit: these pics right?


Yup, those are the ones :thumbup:

I like the first and last the best. I need to get around to some angel eyes one of these days...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Buy some V2's and install them!

BTW, my friend fixed my sig up


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> Buy some V2's and install them!
> 
> BTW, my friend fixed my sig up


9/10 - Definately better. Give your friend a pat on the back. :thumbup:

I still can't figure out how to get my sig with the pics on the same line.....

I am liking your V2's and HID fogs more and more everyday. I love how they match pretty damn perfect. I have to get around to those upgrades sooner than later!


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

6/10. There's a minivan in the shot....:thumbdwn:


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> 6/10. There's a minivan in the shot....:thumbdwn:


9/10 I really like the action shots!!

I see your point on the minivan...and changed it.


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick77 said:


> 9/10 I really like the action shots!!
> 
> I see your point on the minivan...and changed it.


Thanks. You're improving. 7/10. Trash can is bit better than a minivan!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

^^ hahahahahah

8.5/10


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> ^^ hahahahahah
> 
> 8.5/10


9/10

Damn, I gotta take some new picks. Especially since I have my bimmerfest stickers now...


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

7/10 You got a lot going on there.


----------



## 07B7 (Aug 13, 2009)

7.5/10 Love e39s and +.5 from jersey!


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

9/10


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

6/10

I have OCD and this is just...err messy and hard to read, not a fan of your font choice either


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 

two beautiful cars.


----------



## bimmer_lover_ny (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm only sorta following directions. for the 2 sigs above mine, i am giving brit 7.5 our of 10... I like both bimmers, but losing points for front plates and good but not great photo, i'm gonna give gus an 8 out of 10 cus his ride is sweet, but again the photo is good but not great... in fairness i would only give my sig about a 7, not sure how i feel about posting details like options and mods, and my photo is only so-so... great thread tho


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

2/10 ^^^
No bmw... and those asian "girls" look too much like men to be sexy in any way
Just not gettin it lol


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

No way!!!!!
9/10 for yours. I love how the backdrop is like a euro liscence plate.
only reason its not 10/10 is because I would like to see the beast in some natural habbitat lol


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

E36Dinan_801 said:


> No way!!!!!
> 9/10 for yours. I love how the backdrop is like a euro liscence plate.
> only reason its not 10/10 is because I would like to see the beast in some natural habitat lol


I'll show you natural habitat later


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

ehhhhh maybe I will reconsider 
hahahaha


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

E36Dinan_801 said:


> ehhhhh maybe I will reconsider
> hahahaha


hahahahhaa :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

E36Dinan_801 said:


> ehhhhh maybe I will reconsider
> hahahaha


10/10 i love your sig so awesome looks like your car is coming down from heaven that cool bit of light there is sweet!

damnit jake u posted as i did lol your signature is rad as usual lol 9/10 to much writing but is very organized!!


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

Awww thank you!! two perfect scores in one night! thats gotta be a record!

As for your sig... 8.5/10
Cuz im not feelin the uber smoked corner lights, and I guess the picture could be a litte clearer lol. 
other than that its awesome. diggin the pink trim


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

E36Dinan_801 said:


> Awww thank you!! two perfect scores in one night! thats gotta be a record!
> 
> As for your sig... 8.5/10
> Cuz im not feelin the uber smoked corner lights, and I guess the picture could be a litte clearer lol.
> other than that its awesome. diggin the pink trim


ugh please dont remind me of my blacked out lights i got yanked a few days ago for it ......yea the pix i took on low a low setting on my cam


----------



## Neil1138 (Feb 28, 2008)

8.5/10

pic could be a little crisper


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Neil1138 said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> pic could be a little crisper


10/10 i love your sig neil!


----------



## Neil1138 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks! I didnt notice the pink roundels the first time, that's awesome! I wish I had different colored ones, time for carbon fiber? haha


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

Hmm, I think everybody before me has already been rated, but I'll rate Neil1138 again anyway: 10/10. Love the pic and especially the lighting, and the combo of natural photogrpahy with cool font graphic. Very cool looking car and great sig pic :thumbup:


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

6/10

nice e60


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JagConvert said:


> Hmm, I think everybody before me has already been rated, but I'll rate Neil1138 again anyway: 10/10. Love the pic and especially the lighting, and the combo of natural photogrpahy with cool font graphic. Very cool looking car and great sig pic :thumbup:


I am going to go with 9/10 just for creativity...I like!! for jagconvert

(the letters on the lic plate are a little off kilter tho) :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

5/10 for Tokyo Bay

Put up some pics of your car and I'll make you a hot sig. I know your car is hot.


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> 5/10 for Tokyo Bay
> 
> Put up some pics of your car and I'll make you a hot sig. I know your car is hot.


hey thank mate:thumbup:

gotta get some better pictures soon.

The coolest thing though I stumbled across doing the sig is the color. 
see the light orange?

Its HTML color code #E39540


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> I am going to go with 9/10 just for creativity...I like!! for jagconvert
> 
> (the letters on the lic plate are a little off kilter tho) :thumbup:


You're right, they are off a bit. My buddy who enjoys tinkering in Photoshop made it for me. He also made me this one but I figured the car would not be the star of the pic:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

JagConvert said:


> You're right, they are off a bit. My buddy who enjoys tinkering in Photoshop made it for me. He also made me this one but I figured the car would not be the star of the pic:


oo 9/10 love the photo very creative!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

8/10

i have a new sig


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> 8/10
> 
> i have a new sig


10/10 awesome jake!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

SolidJake always has good sigs 10

Modena gets a 9/10 because I am the russian judge

JagConvert - you should make the girl one your sig and you will get a 11/10


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Araq44 said:


> SolidJake always has good sigs 10
> 
> Modena gets a 9/10 because I am the russian judge
> 
> JagConvert - you should make the girl one your sig and you will get a 11/10


7/10...
when I was little I ordered sea monkeys in the mail and it was a hoax

im still sore all these years later...and I don't like football
but nice car!


----------



## Neil1138 (Feb 28, 2008)

:drool: E28

9/10, pic isnt the crispest but the cars are amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

Araq44 said:


> JagConvert - you should make the girl one your sig and you will get a 11/10


I like the way you think -- maybe I'll change them periodically for the fellas to enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremecruiser (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice plate


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

xtremecruiser said:


> Nice plate


And your signature would be where? :bareass:


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

My sig is strictly patriotic including the Latin phrase. What do you think?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> My sig is strictly patriotic including the Latin phrase. What do you think?


9/10 i really like it! even though it has nothing to do with a bmw its still awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

10/10 for Jag

Modena knows my score


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! I took that pic from the main hall at the Marine Corps museum in Quantico. The phrase, the motto of the Dutch Marines, is a tribute to my father who fought in WWII.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Marine5302 said:


> Thanks! I took that pic from the main hall at the Marine Corps museum in Quantico. The phrase, the motto of the Dutch Marines, is a tribute to my father who fought in WWII.


thats awesome!  my uncle just passed on monday he fought in WWII too.


----------



## xtremecruiser (Aug 16, 2008)

JagConvert said:


> And your signature would be where? :bareass:


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

5/10

Love your pic and the "classiness" of the layout, but it's too bad you've had a negative experience and all the negativity is on display. I'll bet if it had been a positive experience you would have a 10/10 sig.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nordic_Kat said:


> 5/10
> 
> Love your pic and the "classiness" of the layout, but it's too bad you've had a negative experience and all the negativity is on display. I'll bet if it had been a positive experience you would have a 10/10 sig.


6/10. Would have been much higher if the Kat was in the pic!!! :bigpimp:

BTW, my sig used to blend in perfectly with the forum until he changed to this off white background...


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Snareman said:


> BTW, my sig used to blend in perfectly with the forum until he changed to this off white background...


i know it looked soooo awesome!!!! ill still say 10/10 !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bimmin2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

my sig is kinda weak...gotta take some more pics of my car....its just been soo ****ty out!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Missmodena310 said:


> i know it looked soooo awesome!!!! ill still say 10/10 !!!:thumbup:


Fixed it a little bit. After I get my new bumpers I'll take some more and maybe make a new sig


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

Snareman said:


> 6/10. Would have been much higher if the Kat was in the pic!!! :bigpimp:
> 
> BTW, my sig used to blend in perfectly with the forum until he changed to this off white background...


10/10! You took some time with this and it shows. Maybe one day I'll get brave and put the Kat in the sig. I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nordic_Kat said:


> 10/10! You took some time with this and it shows. Maybe one day I'll get brave and put the Kat in the sig. I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it....


Maybe you could swing your car by Dayton and I'll take the pics for you. And of you.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

Snareman said:


> Maybe you could swing your car by Dayton and I'll take the pics for you. And of you.


I don't think you want me to break your camera.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nordic_Kat said:


> I don't think you want me to break your camera.


I'm sure it would be a beautiful picture. But if not, my camera is pretty tough.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

9/10 - Adding the Euro plates on the side cost you a point. Jake's new sig is the best on the fest.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Z4luvr said:


> 9/10 - Adding the Euro plates on the side cost you a point. Jake's new sig is the best on the fest.


8/10
sweet car sweet location ugly fence


----------



## Zedfor (Jun 13, 2009)

Who am I, Len Goodman? I'll give him a 4! "It takes a lot more than just fancy footwork."


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

10/10 Sweet Car Sweet location No Ugly Fence!

I'm playing around with a little bit of blatant photoshopping.... How did I do?

The fountain was in front of the hotel we stayed in in Rotterdam a couple of years back.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

^^ sweet convertible witha nice location , if car a little bigger it would be a g8 Sig i have to say though 7/10


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input! 

Interesting original art graphic for your sig! 8/10

Think I might go back to my original non-photoshopped version.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

I like this one better , It shows how nice the 3 vert is. 8/10


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

thats def diff, original grafix, most have their cars in their sig
i would've like to see some cool photo shots, tho
i rate it a 7.5


----------



## TheodoreM (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, I give DayDreamer a 7 and that's only because it's a gorgeous car in a gorgeous place. I like to see the front of the car too, the left side blends too much into the background and it looks like a temp plate


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

7 for ****ty quality


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Made a new sig after I got my new bumpers. Opinions?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

10/10


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump for my favorite thread.


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

7/10

car is too small but you get a solid 7 for having a 6 speed 335i


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

6/10
love the car but not the surroundings.


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

^^^Gotta love the M and europlates...8.5/10 (was the pic on ED?). Nice stuff ColomBull. The sig statement I am a Gentleman...I am a Monster is great...very Fight Clubbish (ie I am Jack's raging bile duct).


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

^ 7/10
Lovely car, but background is meh.


----------



## TheodoreM (Oct 2, 2009)

7. Nice angles, but could be clearer and with some interesting surroundings.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

TheodoreM said:


> 7. Nice angles, but could be clearer and with some interesting surroundings.


8/10 mainly because of great background (the 6 ain't too bad either)


----------



## Yankie (Nov 10, 2009)

6.5/10 poorly lit and plain backgrounds. Nice car though


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

7/10 because angel eyes belong on my car. 

See:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

:rofl:

:fingers:

Proceed 



AF330i


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

6/10 - i think it would look better without the 2nd pic of the back. nice car though!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

jmpeace501 said:


> 6/10 - i think it would look better without the 2nd pic of the back. nice car though!


4/10 sweet ride but thats about it...too many pictures, poor quality images and stretched images.. not a fan of that font...hard to read :angel:


----------



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

6/10 Love the car and color but could use a better pic with a better backdrop. Also needs some concave rims.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> 4/10 sweet ride but thats about it...too many pictures, poor quality images and stretched images.. not a fan of that font...hard to read :angel:


 i'm going home and not playing with you ANYMORE!! 

j/k. hehe. i just put it together one night cause i was tired of being the only one without a signature.  i know, i need to either get some photoshop skillz fast or have someone do me a real sig.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

jmpeace501 said:


> i'm going home and not playing with you ANYMORE!!
> 
> j/k. hehe. i just put it together one night cause i was tired of being the only one without a signature.  i know, i need to either get some photoshop skillz fast or have someone do me a real sig.


the car is sexy as sh!t...I just cant see it and it frustrates me!!! :thumbup:

one pic would be fine =)


----------



## TheodoreM (Oct 2, 2009)

9, because that's the 6 series I fell in love with, but can't you find a sunnier day and a beach or a mountain in CA for a good pic?


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

10 on the car, and 0 on the size, color, and overall quality of the picture.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

0/10
no bmw


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

0/10

Oh wait, forgot a 1 :eeps:



Your sig is still gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^10/10 nice sig man! looks great! was that from the berkley meet


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Slaymaster said:


> *Tizzle's is making me dizzle*!!! Solid 8 for originality!!!:thumbup:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> ^^10/10 nice sig man! looks great! was that from the berkley meet


yes ma'am . I can never keep a sig longer than a few days :tsk: Its a bad habit of mine...

Thx's


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the distortion on the photo, makes it look a bit chopped and elongated.


----------



## davenotize (Dec 28, 2008)

hipnotizing eyes.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

SC4ME said:


> I like the distortion on the photo, makes it look a bit chopped and elongated.


10/10

:yummy:


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

davenotize said:


> hipnotizing eyes.


I like your avatar a lot better than your sig... big 10 on your avatar.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

ColomBull said:


> I like your avatar a lot better than your sig... big 10 on your avatar.


agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the way your car looks with the red interior.


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

@ jmpeace - 9/10. I would have stretched all the text across the very bottom so as not to obstruct those nice wheels 

I'm digging MissM's new sig too, love that pink roundel!


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice, i love the subtlety of your sig :thumbup:

10/10


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, Solid, you still have this thread going! Good job! Here's my sig for your review...


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

8/10, would be better if we could see the front of the car more, and it was a higher res pic.


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

007M3 said:


> Here it is


You changed it! :rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

9/10 make it a bit bigger


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

Ooh, liking your new one Jake. Nice choice of filter on the background. Giving you a 9.5/10 just because I'm not loving the font in your name.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

-Chelle- said:


> Ooh, liking your new one Jake. Nice choice of filter on the background. Giving you a 9.5/10 just because I'm not loving the font in your name.


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Check it out now..........lol


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

She looks like she is 13.
0/10


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

Solidjake said:


>


Awww, don't cry! A name like 'solidjake' demands a chunkier, more *solid *font. Send me the .pdf and I'll fix you up.



TrickTizzle said:


> She looks like she is 13.
> 0/10


You're not nice, lol. I would deduct approximately .3 points from 007M3's sig only for not having a car in it, and the BMW logo is too small.


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad ass I know........................................


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I'd bang her till I couldn't move anymore :dunno:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

new signature! woo as usual i love your sig ^^^ 
10/10


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

jmpeace501 said:


> agreed! :thumbup:


omfg :yummy: 100/10 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ MissM in action, great sig! 10/10


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

Missmodena310 said:


> omfg :yummy: 100/10 :thumbup::thumbup:


I....oops i mean...my car, is blushing right now.  glad you like the new sig.

can't wait for spring time so i can take it out for a REAL photoshoot haha.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

-Chelle- said:


> ^^ MissM in action, great sig! 10/10


love the new sig 10/10 :thumbup::thumbup:



jmpeace501 said:


> I....oops i mean...my car, is blushing right now.  glad you like the new sig.
> 
> can't wait for spring time so i can take it out for a REAL photoshoot haha.


omg i love your car! :yummy: so gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ill have a new sig coming after a couple days and/or weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think I've had the chance to comment on yours, cmy. 10/10. I like it a lot. Great arrangement, love the b&w, and the 'glistening' on the car windshield. Nicely done


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Thx! I havent seen any full views of your XI lol


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> Thx! I havent seen any full views of your XI lol


*Get outta here you post whore!!!!!!!*

:rofl:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

I know!!! I get rated the most!! K ill stop now... You wont here from me anymore


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> I know!!! I get rated the most!! K ill stop now... You wont here from me anymore


Sorry I yelled at you 
Remember, mommy and daddy yell at each other because they LOVE each other, not because you fail at life and whore your post count rating people's sigs...


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont hate! E36 OT thread has like 3500 of my posts :rofl:

But i doo post in here too much. just cant helo complementing all these lovely sigs


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> Dont hate! E36 OT thread has like 3500 of my posts :rofl:
> 
> But i doo post in here too much. *just cant helo complementing all these lovely sigs *


Its an addiction, have you thought of an intervention?

PS. Your sig pic is pretty.


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> Its an addiction, have you thought of an intervention?
> 
> PS. Your sig pic is pretty.


Hey Ryan :hi:

:AF330i:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> Hey Ryan :hi:
> 
> :AF330i:


 omfg i love your new sigg is that you and randys cars?

100/10 :thumbup:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Although my car is half covered i likes as well :rofl:. And yea thats randys car/house. Thats when his 5-speed swap was taken place (hence the "Got 5-speed") :rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> Although my car is half covered i likes as well :rofl:. And yea thats randys car/house. Thats when his 5-speed swap was taken place (hence the "Got 5-speed") :rofl:


how did you make that photo so cool :thumbup:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

placed the camera down on a still object... set the exposure to 30 seconds and move the car around which made the light beams travel in the pic


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Love your new sig cmy, great shot 10/10


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

-Chelle- said:


> ^ Love your new sig cmy, great shot 10/10


10/10 love your sig chelle! omg make me one lmao :thumbup:


----------



## -Chelle- (Jan 24, 2009)

YGPM MissM


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

^hawwwtt









def 10/10 :thumbup:

Ok, lemme jump out before Ryan starts his crying... :eeps:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

much better
9/10
should have moved those plastic chairs lol


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

10/10 love your car brit

my sig is by the awesome chelle! :thumbup:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

howd i know ill find you here? hahalove it! 11/10


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

let me throw a ****ty one into the mix


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

edgar620 said:


> let me throw a ****ty one into the mix


i actually like you sig edgar! 10/10 good shot of a beautiful car! :thumbup:


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have new wheels but haven't bought tires plus its snowing here so it'll be a while before they are on.


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

See what happens Ryan if i dont post whore?? This thread is on page 2!!! :tsk:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbup:



cmy_bimmer said:


> See what happens Ryan if i dont post whore?? This thread is on page 2!!! :tsk:


10/10 love it!!!

ur car almost looks silver!


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone - How ya like my new sig? A really talented & awesome person made it for me!


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

jmpeace501 said:


> Hey everyone - How ya like my new sig? A really talented & awesome person made it for me!


It sucks.

*  I still have sigs turned off :angel:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

:yumyum: M3 Estate...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

That Guy said:


> :yumyum: M3 Estate...


Nice sig....but you either need to move over one lane to the pavement or be driving your X5 SUV!


----------



## Mr Gusta (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful and extra clean car but she needs a drop...


you get a 10 tho


----------



## RBE9 (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha it fits well thanks all m cars should have that MPOWER inside haha


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

10/10


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lets see how many people know the interwebz with my newish sig.


----------



## Yankie (Nov 10, 2009)

Pedo bear FTW


----------



## Cassandra (May 20, 2010)

10


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

8/10

Nice car, but the haze is painful to the eyes lol


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> 8/10
> 
> Nice car, but the haze is painful to the eyes lol


10/10 awesome :thumbup:


----------



## dammitammit (Apr 24, 2010)

10/10 well done


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

dammitammit said:


> 10/10 well done


10/10 i love how your car looks like it is sneaking up to the water! very cool!


----------

